
Comparing VS Code and Sublime for JavaScript Development - JeanSebTr
https://snipcart.com/blog/visual-studio-code-vs-sublime-javascript
======
jteague
Nicely done. I agree as someone who has used both. I tend to think Sublime =
Server & VSCode = Client languages, but either will work fine. I do love
Code's smart Git integration.

